# New Build - Slates



## Birroc (26 May 2008)

Can anyone give me any advice on buying slates for a 2 storey new build (2000 sq ft). I am being told to go with Tegral true-tone (?).


----------



## apple1 (26 May 2008)

Birroc, depends on your budget & preference for roof finish.  If you want a very smooth looking roof, black in colour then the Thrutone's are probably what you're looking for.  If you prefer a more rustic, natural looking roof with a grey/blue hue of it, then a natural slate is your best bet.  The other major consideration is how your roof will weather.  Invariably, the Thrutone will fade as its a 'painted' slate with a cement substrate, while the natural slate should retain its beauty for the lifetime of your roof.  I've just completed my roof & we used a natural slate from LBS (Lagan Building).  Its a Vigo 7mm slate (Spanish) with a dary grey/blue hue and we're delighted with it. Really adds character to the house compared to the Thrutone (in my opinion) albeit working out more expensive.  As far as I know, the Vigo is also marketed by Richmond as a Samaca Q49.  Good luck as its a big decision......apple1


----------



## sman (26 May 2008)

anyone have any experience of athy ecoslate? They are 1.65 a slate and look like natural slate but are actually plastic. We will also be choosing slates shortly and dont know what to go with


----------



## johnnyg (26 May 2008)

natural slate can be 5 times more expensive per slate that the fibre cement ones, also the natural slates are smaller so would require a larger voulume. You would also need a slater rather than a normal roofer, more expense again and extra battons would be required


----------



## apple1 (26 May 2008)

Unless you're going with Bangor Blue or another top grade welsh slate, prices for natural spanish can be comparable or even marginally cheaper than fibre-cement.  Granted, you do need more of them & additional battens, but from an aesthetic point of view, I don't think there's any comparison.  A natural slate will last a lifetime on a roof, whereas with the cement slate, they'll inevitably fade & bleach.  It certainly is more cost upfront, but I think its worthwhile making sacrifices in other aspects of the build/finishing/furnishing to fit a natural slate.


----------



## builder ed (26 May 2008)

I have seen the ecoslates sman and they look like natural slate on the roof but the fact that they are still relatively new on the Irish market I still would have a few reservations about them and how they would perform in the Irish climate.  A fifty year guarantee is worthless in 10 years time if the supplier is nowhere to be found.


----------



## Mr Tayto (26 May 2008)

> A fifty year guarantee is worthless in 10 years time if the supplier is nowhere to be found.


 
But isnt that the same with anything Irish


----------



## builder ed (26 May 2008)

Mr Tayto said:


> But isnt that the same with anything Irish


 
True but in this case the product is made in America and distributed here.  At least if something is manufactured and distributed by an Irish company you have a better chance of recourse.


----------



## pudzer (26 May 2008)

Hi

I am just at roof level and have decided to also go with the Vigo from LBS.  I am getting the Vigo 5.  It does look great when on I have to say.


Apple, do you mind me asking what you paid for them?  I am using the larger slate and am being asked to pay €2.99 plus VAT per slate.  Am curious though as I feel like there's a deal being done behind my back iykwim.
Thanks
Pudzer


----------



## Silvergirl (26 May 2008)

We got ours from our roofer, he bought them at a trade price and we paid him for them.

Eur 1.40 incl vat natural blue black slate 15mm. Looks fab if you want details let me know, we are in Cork.

Think he only sources if you get him to do the roof and his price for that was good too for an A1 job. No comparison between natural and Tegral type. My folks have man made slate on their house, 20 yrs old & completely faded to a pale grey now. 
That's what put us off so we were thrilled to get the natural at such a good price.


----------



## Silvergirl (26 May 2008)

Would the eco slate affect your insurance cover? For our self build insurance we had to state what type of roof material we were using & this was also the case on our house insurance.

Question asked 'is your roof of slate or tile construction?'

Not sure what the implications would be to the premia - may not be any??


----------



## apple1 (27 May 2008)

Hi Pudzer,

I paid €1.37 + VAT after much negotiation for the Vigo 7.  The Vigo 5 is probably more expensive as its a 'finer' slate, though €2.99 sounds stiff.  I looked at another of LBS's slates on a roof, a Leon I think and it was also approx 5mm.  Thought it looked too smooth for my liking and the Vigo 7 offered a more rustic appearance.  For info, I neeed nearly 10,000 slates for hse & garage.  Speak also to Richmond & play one off against the other. Worked for me.  Good Luck.


----------



## apple1 (27 May 2008)

Pudzer...meant also to say that my price was for the 500 x 250.


----------



## Birroc (27 May 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I am on a tight budget but slates are important re finish.


----------



## kcb (29 May 2013)

Hi there,

Sorry for dragging up an old thread. Hope that's ok!

Just trying to decide between eco slates and concrete slates at the moment? Anybody got pros and cons?

Also, where do you go in Ireland for each? Best suppliers?


----------

